# 354  6.05.2011
()    (  )   .
...
  2  .
 ,  , ..    ""
...
-       .
     ,        ,   -   .   -  " ",   ""    . 
  ,   ()  -    , "  ".

----------

354-         ()() -  , ,  ...
...
        ... ,   -   .

----------

, .           .

----------

...
      .
__  , -,  .
   ,        .
    ,   -,     -,    ,   .
   -   - (   10  ),   "  " -  -   . 
   -  -,    "", ,  ,   "" - .
...
,     ,  -    "__ "      . 
     (  ,  )        ,        / "" .
    1038:

http://www.dgkh.ru/?normativnyeakty-gilichniyfond

    ( 10)     9 (   ),  ,     ,    () .    1- .  ,      ,     ,       ( ).
       "", , - ,     ., -  15,   20*      ,       . 
(* -   ""   -  , !)),     ,      ,      .)
...
      "",     , ,    ,   , , " " (  : "").
  ,   , ,  , " ". ..  ""  ( ) ,       .      ""   .
  ,  ,   
_)  ("")        
 / 
)             )
  / ..._
  (    !)  " " -    (  ), - , , ; ; ;     ;    ., -     .
 ,         ,   - ( ). 
         -   ,  ..    ?
    ...
...

----------

8 ( .50 ).
, ,      ,    , ..   -  ,    ,       .
, ,  -      ,      50    ( ,  ).
...
   " ", ,  . ,     . 
. 
  ,  "" ,  ,     ,  :    ( );     ;    ;   ..       ,   ( )    -  , ...    . 
    ,  ,  "-"   "".     ,       ""    () .   ,   ""  .    ""   . 
,  , ,    "-"    ,      .
_  ( )      (: \2009,\2010,\2011...)   : lscheta1,scheta2,...,scheta12.    (      ) -    ,   .    ,       ( ).
..          () , ,   . 
     ,  ,   ._
...
     ,             . , , ,     30-40 ))).
          (  ) , ""  ""    . .
      ""        "" (),      .     "".
  , ,     . 
 - ,   .    -    ().

----------

2   354         ()    () -  10 (. - _.rar), -     (,  ?).
__  __  !!!
        - . -  !
        ,  *  (.)*.         ( 39.xls), "  ".
__ ,    (_10.doc).
         ""      :
"       ?"
...
   ,     5          .:
http://www.dgkh.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=5
     ,    ...
...
  :

----------

- .

----------

2011 					
				   				10/8/2011	
				             , , ,   .    .           .					


. , .  ,  18							   039		
		1 	S = 		67,2				
 ,      	 -	 			    	-	-  	 ()	 ()

		 	076509						
			7774						
			7544						
			230		230	1,076	247,48	1,76	435,56
 	 	 	297006	2133956					
			3,38	28,77					
			2,91	21,21					
			0,47	7,56	8,03	0,981	7,88	11,47	90,38
 	 	 	285538	2140203					
			6,25	17,20					
			4,85	13,66					
			1,4	3,54	4,94	1,039	5,13	62,71	321,70
	 						13,01	7,72	100,44
     								888,42	
   								888,42	

  2	2						67,20	0,83	55,78
     	2						67,20	27,78	1866,82
	-						-		-
	-						-		-

 							-		
   									2870,68
/       									
     									2870,68
*  307 .*

----------

307 .

----------

,      ,  ""     .
  ,       ( !),      ""   .
           .
...
,  5,      ,     ,         .
      :   ()    .      .
...
  8            ,   - ,      .
         ,         .
...
  11-17 ( )   :               . 
..    (  ),   ,     !      (   )      (   ).
..    .
(   "" : "      ?")
 , , ,    .
   _5_8_10.rar       ( )  - ..    ,        ,    .
...
,    , .
     ?

----------


## Lisaya

""   4 ,

----------

-   15-           .    354-  ,  ,    .         Corana,      Corana Corporation. ,             ,   .

----------

"  "       () " "?

----------


## ovodovna

.. " "     . ( ),      307 !

----------

> .. " "     . ( ),      307 !


     .  ,       ,     .
...
  ,              .
,     ( 3)   ,          ,      (   , )!
 ,      ,    (. 39.xls).
   (   )   1 ,   10% (  ),  ""!
...

----------

3  2 :
3.         i- 
     ()         
  ,    ()                  ()    ,   42  43     3:3.         i-      ()           ,    ()                  ()    ,   42  43     3:
* i = V  (Si/S) * 
Si -   i-    ;
S -      ,  ,        ;
T -    ,      .
      (,   ),         *Si* *S*. ..   -  .  ,           .
  ,         *Si* *S*.
        3    (    )          ().
                 .

----------

,        ():
i = V  (Si/S)  
Si -   i-   ;
S -      ;
T -    ,      .

2-      , -         .       ,    (.. )      ( ),    ( ).
    (2- ): 
 =  / 

          ;
         .

/ :
Pi = Vi x T x  
Pi         ;
Vi x T      ;
  ,     .
3-  -    : ,   ,    .
1-  2-      .
 3-       (13- ),        ,      ,      .
Pi = N  Si x T ( 1)
Pi = [(V - N  S)  Si / S ] x T ( 2)

 1:
Pi   ,      ;
N     (/2);
Si      ;
  ;  1 .
 2:
Pi   (      ) ;
V               ; 
N    ()   1 .;
S     Si     ;
Si      .
S      ;
,     ,        .

Pi_ = [(V - (N  S)  12 - V)  Si / S ] x T 
Pi_       (+/-);
V                ; 
N    ()   1 .;
S        ;
Si      .
S      ;
V   ,      .
...
          ,   ( )     ""      "  ". 
 "   "          1 .  .

----------

!    ?

----------

> ?


 ,  .
  ,     .  ""   :  3  2...
        "" ,    .
-  -,       --...
            .
   ,  .     .
... 
  ,   ?
   !

----------

http://rostov-dom.info/2011/09/posta...icu/#more-4695

----------

.""   ))

----------

.        .

----------

3  2   354,   :
*i = V  (Si/S) * 

V -  ()      ,     ()    ,    ;
Si    i-    ;
S       ,  ,        ;
T     ,      .
...
*V*       ,    :     Si/S    .          ,      (),       ,   ,  ,  .         .
...
     -,       ,      (!),            (  3 ) __ __        ()    .
            .

----------


## ovodovna

""       "   "  . 14.

----------

.        '':    ""    ""  "   ",  . 



> ""       "   "  . 14.


  ...
             " "    ,     . .. :
*= -*  
 3  (  ,   !)    (" "),     (,  )   . ..     ,     .
  :
1.     3,  ""(!)  (** )  ** ** **   14;
2.    -  3.
 " "     (    .)   ,     " "     3  14?
...
  ,     ,      3  "- ",         14,     "  3". 
  ,     14   : "   " ().
          3,    14,     ...
.
  100000.00   10 , ,   ,       1/11  .     3:
Pi=(V/S)*Si
  -   11,   ,  1/11  100000.00,   ""     14.
...

----------


## skippy91

> .        '':    ""    ""  "   ",  .


**,       ,            ,   
"*#40*". 

             . 


```
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=53445746&postcount=25
```

       ,      " ".     .       " "     .            ""       "Shift+Insert"  "Ctrl+V"

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=25


 #25    

..
    ,    ,

----------


## ovodovna

!
       3,    ?!       ,      ,     " ". 
 ,   ,  **    ""?    -  ,      " ". 
     .   -      .    "     " -  .       "", ..        307 ,      " ,    . " -      . 
,        . ,   -   ,       , , .,        ,     !
   -   " "       354 ,    " "? 
    :           .       ,   ?
.

----------

> -   " "      354 ,    " "? 
>     :           .       ,   ?


0.  3    ,       14. ?
   ,    ;  ,  ,    .
1.  "",     _.rar.       2.  2  -  . ,  .
2.  12     .      ""  -.
 ,      ,    "-"   2 ?
,     .
.  5 , ,  "",   ,       ,     2   :     .
...
   ,      "  ".      , ,    ,        .

----------


## 7272

> ,   -   ,       , , .,        ,     !


       ,     ,  ,   ,    -       . .

----------

> ,     ,  ,   ,    -       . .


  :   ,    , - !

----------


## 7272

> 2   :     .


      ,         .

----------

,   ?     ?    3-5?)))
-    .
  "_5".

----------


## 7272

.            (),   .       ,     .

----------

> ,     .


    !
 5.doc.             (  ).

----------


## 7272

.

----------

"": 3- -    1 .

----------


## ovodovna

"0.  3    ,       14. ?"

1.   ,   .     ,      307    2,        "     ".     ,     , :"      ,-       .?"       3   ,     ,  ,    , ,  -   14-. 
2.    _.rar.,         ,      ,    ,   ,    ,  307     ...
3.    "" -      ,  ,     -.  ,      2-.  9  307 ,    -       354 .
4.   " ,  ,  ".   307  9-    " "  , , ..     0, ..     ,            ,    ,     -    .    ,        **, ..      ""   ,   .       . ,        ..  ..  ,        .,    ""! 
,    ,     ,     ,        .
.

----------

.
                 .
...
 :
1.      ( ""=0),          15. ..      . :Wink: 
2.   "/"  ,        .   ,   .     .
    ( ))),       (    :   ,    ).
3.,         ,        , ..  1      .
4.   ,    ,     ""   ...
).      ,  , ;
).        ,      .
             . ? ?
"       ... ,   ,  "?    ...

----------

> :           .       ,   ?


       ,   
,  .  ()   .      .
     ,     (. http://kvartplata.info/d/31850/index.jhtml)...
   ""      .     ""       : 1/3   ""    ( " -2",   .
1.     ,          "  ",    .    ""   "  ".
). 100%       "  "  .
).  100%      ( ) .   "" : "  "  "  ".
2...    100%       ,           :  ,  .
3.             ,  ""               12.
4.              (),     ,       ,  *S* -     (  ).
5.        (, ,   N     15),      .
...
,     ?

----------


## ovodovna

.
   .           ,      -    "     ""     ",           .  ,  ,    "" .
,     ,       ., ..             .   "".     ""     2,     -  .     ,  ,    -     .
  .

----------

> -


..     ?  .
    ,  .
.

----------

> _   "     ""     "_,           .  ,  ,    "" .


, , ?
  -  ,    .  "" -      "  ",      . ,    ,        .
    ""    .  



> ""     2,     -


    " " , **   12,  ""      .
,    *S* -   .
.  ,      (Exel).  .

----------

> "     ""     ",           .


    ,    ?
...
 :



> ""      "


 " "  "" , ,       ""     "".    ""    ;   " " .
.:
1. "" ()        
2.          .

----------

.      .            500  1   .  ( )  ?

----------

? , .
  ,  ,  ""    .
(. http://kvartplata.info/d/31850/index.jhtml
      )
... 
    .
,   ,      () .            "  ".      ,      .
  (     ),   ""  .
  ,  -  ""  ?
     - . , .
   .     : "   ",     ""     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ovodovna
>    "     ""     ",


 2     2  354    :



> 2. ....             (),     () (  (),  (), **     ,     ),           (),        .


..        .
   : 2/3  "",  1/3   "" (    ).
     12.
...
   , ,    . 
. 
1.         .    1
2.          .    2
.   ()
3.         .    1
4.         .    2
.     ()
5.         .    1
6.         .    2


```
_=(1+2)-(1+2+1+2)
```

  12:


```
Pi = _  Si/S
```

(   ,       ,   )
...
  : 
1.     ()  
2.    

3.   ""  .
...
 ,   :8:

----------

"  ":



> ,      ,          .
> * !*      (V)  .  12 ,         (    ),      10.
>             .    (.69, ..  .2).
> ...       ,     ,    .


 :



> ...    :
> "    (.),     !"
>  :     .
> ,   ,   ! ,  , , .
>      ,     
> ...
> ,    ,   " "  (!).
>  ,   ,    - "   "!
>         ,    .       .


   ?

----------


## +

,   (  )    - ,  /      ,          /, ...       (4 .),           4  ,     .

           :   1              1    .       .     ()     , ..     .            ,     ,    2, ,     -    : , ,    ..   , ,     . 

     ,     ?       ,  ( )  .

----------


## Lisaya

[quote]           [/quote    307 .  


> 


  ?


> ,


  ,      
   . .  1


 19.09.2011  454

----------


## +

"  ,      ..."
 , ,  1/3   .

    ,      31 ,   ,   ,    ,    ?

----------


## Lisaya

- ,  ,          ,   -    .   -    .       -  .

----------


## 7272

,          ,   ..        .

----------


## +

> -  .


 ?   ,     ...   ,  - ?

----------


## +

,  ,     "" ...
     ?      , ..       ,      ,      ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ?   ,     ...   ,  - ?


    .   -  .

----------


## @

.   ,  .    30%.  ,  ,    .          ?

----------


## 7272

,           ?      .

----------


## @

/ ,        .       .

----------


## 7272

> ?


       ,  307              .    .

----------


## @

307    ,

----------


## Lisaya

> 307    ,


307   .   ? :Smilie:

----------


## +

-    -   ?     ,     ,        ,    ""      . 
 354     ?

----------


## 7272

> 354     ?


 2       .



> -    -   ?


   ,      .

----------


## +

[/QUOTE]   ,      .[/QUOTE]

""    .31  354,        .
:          -   "",  ,    .
          ""?

----------


## 7272

> 354     ?


  +:
"",   ,  " 6"  ,    ""    23.05.2006 N 307,    .       2       ,     ""       ,      23.05.2006 N 306.     ""   .





> ""    .31  354


  ,       .

----------


## +

> ,       .


 ).....    , -

----------


## 7272

,        ?       .          .

----------


## Lisaya

> -


        ,        :Smilie:

----------


## BOR

?

----------


## 7272

> ?


   #65

----------

